# Bent JCDC 1.5 collection bin?



## MikeWoodWork (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone else have a jet JCDC 1.5 collection bin? Mine arrived today, but it's pretty oblong. Just wondering if they are all like this or if it's worth notifying jet about.

Jet JCDC collection drum


http://imgur.com/wXKepIR


Thanks in advance!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

All bent up. I would ask for a replacement. If Jet does not pay the price for replacements, they won't upgrade their packaging. THey may plame the shipper, but if UPS for example, spec is to survive repeated drops at any angle from 3 feet to a cement floor. I blame the packaging.


----------

